# ACR-I card



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have the ACR-I card that has expired since I left the phillipines but now I am returning. I wonder if I can renew the card or I have to start over after I am there 59 days?

Anybody know or have done this before?

art


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Tourist ACR cards expire after 1 year. 13a every 5 years. Once expired you just apply for another.


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Apply for another one. As long as you pay, who cares?


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

If you are a tourist then the ACR card will expire if you leave the country, meaning if you return you need to apply for a new ACR card after 59 days. I'm not sure what happens for other ACR Cards (resident/worker).
Assuming you are on a tourist ACR card, you would not be able to renew your previous card. Even if the card was still valid you would need to get a new ACR card after 59 days.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

I will enter next time on a BB privilege. What type of ACR card do I need and is it easy to get? Thanks guys


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

If you are entering in BB you won?t need an ACR.
BB is supreme !
Just make sure she carries the marriage certificate with her.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

pronse said:


> If you are entering in BB you won?t need an ACR.
> BB is supreme !
> Just make sure she carries the marriage certificate with her.


Do I not need one for driving license etc?


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Your passport will be stamped with BB and date of entry (check) and that what you will use.
It?s a small red stamp.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

hogrider said:


> Do I not need one for driving license etc?


Supposedly you need a visa for over a year to get a drivers license, but that depends on the LTO office you go to. Rule became effective in 2016 if I remember correctly. While you are not required to have an ACR card on a BB, according to the BI site you can still request one. ACR is a handy identification when doing business versus carrying your passport. Cost $50.

Chuck


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

hogrider said:


> Do I not need one for driving license etc?


On the BB stamp you do not have to get an ACR, but you can choose to get one if you want. Some banks want it for opening an account. The ACR is optional on the BB stamp.


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

pronse said:


> Your passport will be stamped with BB and date of entry (check) and that what you will use.
> It?s a small red stamp.


I'm on a BB just now. No little red stamp though; the immigration officer just made the usual entry stamp and wrote the exit date underneath! [This was at Clark in September.]
Just in case, I showed the passport at Immigration next time I was in Marquee Mall, and it was verified as okay.
I've now started the procedure for a 13A.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Darby Allen said:


> I'm on a BB just now. No little red stamp though; the immigration officer just made the usual entry stamp and wrote the exit date underneath! [This was at Clark in September.]
> Just in case, I showed the passport at Immigration next time I was in Marquee Mall, and it was verified as okay.
> I've now started the procedure for a 31A.


I vaguely recall it was a separate stamp many years ago. I normally just get the black stamp with the 1 year date hand written, both at NAIA and Clark.


----------

